# Frage zu Aldi LCD-TV



## stefan.gebert@online.de (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich für das LCD-Fernsehgerät, welches bei Aldi am 11.12 im Angebot hat. 

http://www.medion.com/ms/aldi/md30293/sued/flash.html

Da ich aber in dem Raum, in dem ich das Gerät aufstellen möchte keinen Kabelanschluss habe, wäre das Gerät nur dann für mich brauchbar, wenn es sich auch ohne einen solchen Anschluss betreiben lassen würde.
Daher meine Frage:
*Das Aldi-Gerät hat einen DVB-T Tuner eingebaut. Aber soviel ich der Anzeige entnehmen konnte, wird keine Antenne mitgeliefert. Ist diese etwa schon im Gerät integriert? Oder müsste ich die nachkaufen?*

Habe leider sehr wenig Erfahrung im Bereich von DVB-T und daher sehr dankbar für eure Antworten!!!

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## heartcell (8. Dezember 2008)

japp die antenne müsste drinn sein, ich habe diese tv-geräte zufällig auch mit digital geflasht^^


----------



## rehacomp (8. Dezember 2008)

Wenn keine extra dabei ist, dann sollte diese bereits eingebaut sein. (bin mir selbst nicht sicher)
Andere Sache ist, gibts in deiner Region überhaupt (guten) Empfang?

Bei mir kann ich nur ZDF über DVB-T bekommen, selbst mit Aussenantenne wirds nicht mehr (nur besser)


----------



## stefan.gebert@online.de (8. Dezember 2008)

hm woher weiß ich, wie der empfang bei mir ist? kann man das irgendwo im internet nachschauen?
ich wohne in der oberpfalz, nahe der tschechischen grenze (bei weiden)


----------



## Riezonator (8. Dezember 2008)

also bei unseren TV geräten (Panasonic und Philips) ist nix intigriert und du musst nach kaufen und erlich gesagt hab ich noch keine gesehen die eine intigriert haben


----------



## stefan.gebert@online.de (8. Dezember 2008)

ok, danke schon mal für die antworten
glaub das mit dem dvb-t hat sich erledigt, da ich so wie es ausschaut nur ein paar öffentlich-rechtliche sender in meiner region empfangen kann.
da bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig als einen kabelanschluss ins zimmer zu legen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Dezember 2008)

Schau mal hier rein, da steht alles über DVB-T und auch wo man es empfangen kann, bzw. was du dazu brauchst (ob nichts, Zimmerantenne oder sogar Außenantenne).


----------



## stefan.gebert@online.de (8. Dezember 2008)

sieht schlecht aus bei mir 
muss wohl aufs kabel zurückgegriffen werden, aber danke für die antworten!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Dezember 2008)

Genau, so'n DVB-T Schrott habe ich mal für meinen Lappi gekauft und obwohl es eigentlich klappen müsste, konnte ich nur ZDF und RTL/RTL2/VOX empfangen, der Rest ging nicht.
Da half auch eine aktive Antenne nicht.

Der totale Fehlkauf 
Die totale Fehlentwicklung.


----------

